# What is top governed speed on HMSK80, and HMSK90 difference



## dinkyguitar (Aug 9, 2019)

Hi All,

Does anyone know the top governed speed to set the HMSK80?

I've seen 3250rpm, but not sure.

Also, I've been researching the differences between HMSK80, 90, & 10.

Seems like the HMSK80 is the same as the HMSK90 in terms of bore and stroke, so I'm thinking bigger jets, or HP quoted at a high RPM....things the auto manufacturers used to do in the early 70's to keep insurance premiums down :smile_big:

I know the HMSK100 just has a bigger bore....everything else the same as the HMSK80.

What do you guys think?

dinky


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

dinkyguitar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know the top governed speed to set the HMSK80?
> 
> ...



all 318cc are a real 7.8 hp engine not matter if it called and 8hp 8.5 hp or 9 hp
12.75 lb ft torq
11.5x3600 equal 41400 div by 5252 equals 7.88 hp on its best day


358cc rated 10 hp 10.5 and 11 hp are all the same
15.5 lb ft torq
14x3600 equals 50400 equals 9.59 hp on its best day


top gov speed is 3600 plus or minus 150


they dont thow well at 3200


the buyers who paid extra for a 318cc 9hp or 358cc 11 hp got hosed


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

1132le said:


> all 318cc are a real 7.8 hp engine not matter if it called and 8hp 8.5 hp or 9 hp
> 12.75 lb ft torq
> 11.5x3600 equal 41400 div by 5252 equals 7.88 hp on its best day
> 
> ...


Then, you have this guy next door.....Show off!!!

One V8 engine later and this snow blower is a beast!


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

My current blowers with Tecumseh L-head motors (HS40, HSK50 and HSK70) have no-load rpms spec'd at 3200 and 3300 rpm. So the hp at those rpms would be even lower than the rated max. I know you can (usually) rev them higher, as 1132le says. 

thanks


----------



## dinkyguitar (Aug 9, 2019)

ok thanks,

I'll set top governed speed for 3600rpm +-150

dinky


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'd aim for less over more with a Tec....


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I go to 3,450


----------

